# Asylum theme...please share!



## Palladino (Aug 29, 2013)

Sounds fantastic already! Love the barn and the idea of patients wandering the woods!

I did this theme and it was one of my favourites. I featured famous criminally insane historical figures (both real and fictional) like Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde, Erzebet Bathory, Lizzie Bordern, etc...I had a hospital ward with a haunter playing the "nurse" (scarier than the patients) and an electric chair. Bought a strait jacket costume (must have)....lots of other things. I made a barbed wire fence (make sure it's damaged so the patients can get out  My golden retriever played Wolfie, the Asylum Guard dog. LOL.

My haunt wasn't as elaborate as yours but I'll try to post some pics later.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

Loved this theme! 

I had a receptionist, a children's ward, a meds room, a cafeteria, an activities room, a Dr. giving a lobotomy 

I had the medications in the bathroom. Used a lot of old medicine bottles, I used the bathtub for the hydrotherapy as well. I cut a piece of cardboard to cover the bathtub, used sheets and put a head in it. cheap and easy

I had puzzles, games etc in the Activities room along with a skeleton sitting in a chair knitting. Your projector would be great in a setting like this.

I also tore out old pages in medical books and made a "wall paper" out of them. I also printed out past pictures of my guest and added those

I had a Dr. Office, you can add all kinds of cool things in here.
I have an album in my profile with pics if you want to look at those .


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

View attachment 449305





































View attachment 449369


























Heres some pictures of my party last year which was asylum/ haunted hospital


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)

This was my favourite theme so far.
Will post pics tonight!


----------



## lucidhalloween (Feb 23, 2017)

Love this theme too.. haven't gotten around to it yet, but I bet it'll be fun! 
I was thinking of doing like a 'guess the surviving lunatic' escape room.. clues left around the house like solving a riddle for numbers gives a phone number (my mobile) when called leaves a voicemail intro of grieving relative of x so strike x off the list. 
Manilla folders through the the house of backgrounds and 'medical details' of inmates.. toying of using a couple of guests as honorary inmates with mugshots included.
Separating out the house in to zones: living/waiting room, kitchen/canteen with gross food, bathroom/hydrotherapy or electro therapy with some of those rusty flickering bulbs, bedroom/ward with fabric hung walls to give the illusion of being padded. 

Food is always fun for this idea too... the worse, the better! Eyeballs (lychee stuffed with cherries), intestines (home baked pastry in the convoluted shape) and anything red and yuk looking... might not get eaten though! 

Sorry... I got carried away!


----------



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

WeekendRedneck said:


> The invitations will say something like "You're receiving this notification because you or a relative was treated at this facility.." Authorities are shutting the hospital down, blah blah, please pick up medical records..  Upon arrival at the spooky sanitorium on party night, it will be immediately apparent that the inmates/patients have taken over. (Patients wandering the woods, etc) So far so good?  The asylum will be sectioned off into wards. Criminally insane (obviously I'm most excited about this!), infirmary, research lab (where the lobotomies & shock therapy happened), possibly a padded room...?? I'd love to hear from people that have done this theme. Do you have pics to share? Prop suggestions? I'm going to need to get really good, really fast at making straight jackets. We're setting up in a barn (about 25' x 50'). We've got pallet walls ready to go & we have a dirt floor. How could we incorporate the projector we got last year but didn't use? (The haunted house is kind of tight for that.) Maybe just playing scary movies outside...? We've got lots of acres & it's pitch black in our yard. ?


That sounds so cool. We did an assylum in our basement. Patients who had lobotomy, skeleton in a straight jacket. Messed up Nurse, a medication cart, Case studies, prescription pads...when guests arrived I had them sign an voluntary admission form with already existing diagnosis all funny and imaginary....A condemned sign was posted outside.


----------



## OlivePicklefeather (Jul 14, 2011)

Asylum is my theme this year too! I'm so excited.
I've only been able to work on a couple of things so far -








Malicious - I love your electric chair!


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Creepy pics Brides94!


----------



## Brides94 (Aug 12, 2016)

Thank you.


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

here's a few from our Asylum


----------



## Gorath (Sep 22, 2016)

Great stuff!

Another easy thing to do is a rec room of some sort, just get an old tv and have it playing static. Put a haunter in front of it, straight jacketed if you want, and just have them rock back and forth, back to the guests. If the tv is the only light source it is extra creepy. A similar affect can be accomplished with a mannequin if you can get it to rock back and forth.

Great theme!


----------



## PMTT (Oct 13, 2013)




----------

